# Noel Street Baths, Nottingham



## nickyw_uk (Apr 14, 2010)

I work at a leisure centre in the graphic design department, but today I got sent off to help pilfer a load of stuff from another leisure centre that's closed.

I've never been to this other leisure centre when it was open, so I thought it might be good fun to go and have a look round and see what things I could get my hands on.

As it was sprung on me this morning, I didn't have chance to take my camera, which was sooooooo annoying because the place was amazing!

There are two pools, one large one for regular swimmers and one smaller one for training purposes. The large pool had been completely drained, so I got to go down into it, but the smaller one still had water in it.

The building dates back to the 1920's and is listed. It's got loads of rooms and a HUGE basement area where the boilers are. I only had 2 hours to get everything out and also had the big boss with us, so I couldn't do too much exploring without getting into trouble.

I took these photos on my phone, so they aren't brilliant. I had to take some to show how cool the place is. I would love to go back there with my SLR, but I don't think we can go back. I think Nottingham City Council were closing it up for good after we'd finished.

The place has been bought by a climbing centre who are going to erect a climbing wall inside the pool. They are gonna have to do some pretty serious restoration to the interior of the building too, 'cause it's really run down. When they've settled in and open for business, I'll go and have a look round


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thats fantastic to see, there can't be many old swimming baths like that left here in the east mids. Lets hope it gets looked after by the new owners.


----------



## The_Revolution (Apr 15, 2010)

Good effort, even with a phone camera.

I assume this will become a building site sooner, rather than later.


----------



## godzilla73 (Apr 16, 2010)

I wonder what the rules would be with regard to the listing? As I understand it, if it is listed, they can't change the exterior of it at all, and have to be quite careful about what they do to the original features inside. Does anyone else know about this?
GDZ


----------



## possessed (Jul 13, 2010)

I used to go there for swimming lessons as a kid, so seeing that brought back memories of when I was aged about 8 or 9.


----------



## Kaputnik (Jul 13, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> I wonder what the rules would be with regard to the listing? As I understand it, if it is listed, they can't change the exterior of it at all, and have to be quite careful about what they do to the original features inside. Does anyone else know about this?
> GDZ



The place i go indoor climbing in derby is based in a formerly derelict, and listed church, and the climbing centre was built inside it with very minimal alteration to the structure of the place, and saved the place from further vandalism and possible demolition, so i guess the same is being done here, work should be underway now, their website says the Noel st site is opening in Sept this year, i'm looking forward to seeing the place when it's done.


http://www.nottingham-climbing.co.uk/html/ncc.htm


----------



## johno23 (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice discovery and good photos,like the look of that very interesting looking basemant area
Glad to hear that positive plans are in place as opposed to the usual demolition.
Well worth a return visit IF???you get the chance I would say.


----------



## BrimstoneWarrior (Jul 14, 2010)

Cracking photos, Its good to see that its in such good nick. Minor Vandalism as of yet.


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 22, 2010)

I like the array of shovels in picture 10. Primarily use of course to retract floaters from the pool surface.


----------



## Jennywren (Jul 22, 2010)

*Memories*

I think my Mum (born 1918) learnt to swim here. I'll ask her next time I see her, show her your photographs and ask for some memories. I'm new here today and just cannot get over all this wonderful dereliction!


----------

